

Hacking sleep: being productive with 4 hours of sleep - Killah911
http://www.bulletproofexec.com/7-steps-to-bulletproof-sleep-how-to-get-less-sleep-without-polyphasic-headaches/

======
pedalpete
Is this to be believed? Does somebody really start reading at 18 months?

